# Deprofundis strike eagle(golf) these time whit new exiting purchased part 2



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I order a Gesualdo / Azzaiolo LP from 1963...

Who the heck is Azzaiolo also spell Assaiolo, anyway he an obscur madrigalist ,from what i read and done chanson genra come and were active in Bologna italy, but if you want his precieous madrigal you need this LP because , Azzaiolo works still and may exist but scattered on compilation sparse 2 or 3 minutes madrigals or chanson Gentil Madonna album which is excellent is an i.e, and i have it.

Guillaume Dufay Motets same ensemble from montreal George little same year 1963.

Both stereo this isso awesome, what else can i says, and numereous cds or supposed to arrived soon to many too tedieous to mention, i work my a** to have them too, sell this loaaan there , pay loann,, sell this sell that, i have became a seller whiteout wishing too be one, i was force into this too have a decent small collection of credential, crucial LPs..

p.s and a Flipper t-shirt (good old noise-punker from usa california).

I love you folks at talk classical, take care *:tiphat:


----------

